# Digital light timer keeps reseting itself?



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi, 

I've got a fluval 13w florescent light plugged into a little digital GE timer. The timer is plugged into a power bar that does not have surge protection. The timer also is listed as CFL compatible.

I'm finding that every few days, when the timer turns the light off, the clock on the timer will reset to its default time and all the lighting programs will be gone. 

Has anyone had similar experiences? I have also used a globe brand timer and got the same results.


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a Woods brand power bar with timer. It had reset itself a few times so far although it does not do this very often. I believe many manufactures use same but re branded timer modules. There are timers with back up batteries. Those ones may be more stable on preserving the program settings.


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Hmmmm...So are you still using the Woods timer? I think the GE one has a backup battery. 
I think you are right about the timer modules just being re branded. The woods timer display looks very similar to the GE display.

Maybe I can use this as a way to justify getting a finnex planted + LED light.... Do LED lights have problems with timers?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I use the non-digital dual-socket timers and they have worked flawlessly on any kind of light including LEDs.


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

I went this weekend to get another timer for my new tank - I can't believe the price of them now - $27 for a simple three-prong timer... Wow. I think I may just turn the light on this new tank on and off manually and save the money for something else...


----------

